# drywall over stucco



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

It is *Cheaper* to install drywall over studs than over stucco.

Why don't You DIY?
Remove the Stucco yourself. Then make the decision to either call back the contractor or do the drywall yourself (with help if necessary).

You will get a better looking job and while the wall cavities are opened you have the opportunity to upgrade the:


Insulation (thermal or sound)
Electrical
Phone and entertainment wiring
.


----------



## nmartinh (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you for your reply PaliBob. We removed the outside wall stucco and put in insulation. The electrical was redone about 40 years ago and is in good condition. My main concern now is the ceilings and interior walls. Should I keep the stucco and put drywall over it or remove the stucco and then put the drywall on it? Does keeping the stucco at least in the ceilings provide any sound barrier? Thank you.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

nmartinh said:


> The electrical was redone about 40 years ago and is in good condition.


 For me would want additional outlets and recessed lighting in the ceiling, which would both be much easier to install when the wall and ceiling bays are open. Any future wiring changes will be much more expensive with stucco. I would remove the Stucco and go for  ⅝” drywall.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Tearing out the plaster/stucco is a dusty mess as you've obviously found out. If you're SURE you don't want to add any other mechanicals in the rest of the walls, you can certainly drywall over them. Hate to disagree, Bob, but if you add the cost of removing and disposing of the plaster I don't see how it's cheaper to tear it out. The additional cost to drywall over plaster is negligible as it just involves a bit of time to find nailers and chalk lines on them, perhaps shim a low spot or two, and flat tape around the trim. Way less mess. I cover plaster all the time, usually with 1/4" drywall. Most older houses have 1"x trim and we hang right to it and flat tape. At the base, just pull the base cap and replace with something thinner after it's hung. No need for removing/ replacing trim or jamb extensions. That would be another cost with 1/2" drywall. at least on the walls. Using 1/2" on the ceiling is often a good idea if the ceiling is wavy. It spans low spots better.


----------

